# Flat or Matte? Whats the difference?



## Charles

What is the difference between Flat and Matte? Sherwin Williams Builders Solutions comes in both. I'm going tobe using it in all our new homes. I got a gallon of each, did a sample and can't see and difference. The sample was about 4x4. The store told me that Matte isn't as flat as Flat. A friend of mine told me the opposite. Any info on this to clear it up? I personally always thought Matte was Flat in french.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DeanV

I am not familiar with your particular product, but matte is usually between a true flat and an eggshell.


----------



## deluxe

all the paint stores sale matte as " washable flat " .personally i don't like it.if you want washability go with satin or eggshell, if not just use flat


----------



## DeanV

I like the matte/washable flats. Not a fan of shiny walls.


----------



## vermontpainter

Now heres an area where Aura doesnt get enough credit. The Aura matte sheen is just right, scrubbable, and - drum roll please - touches up like a dream, even in deep colors.


----------



## George Z

Matte is French for Matte.
Here, every label of Flat paint says Matte on it.


----------



## deluxe

o.k. guys i am very interested in your opinion about matte finis paint, so please share


----------



## DeanV

My opinion? Satin or semi-gloss on walls looks cheap and just not appealing at all.

Eggshell, not bad, but my first experience with eggshell was around 2000 with the old AquaVelvet and I hated it. Did not touch-up well, took forever to develop full adhesion (always pulled up wall when you pulled the tape from baseboards). Was also a little too shiny for my taste, but from what I understand Aquavelvet's sheen had crept up over time and is now lower again.

95% of the homes I do have a true flat on ceilings, washable flat or matte on walls, and satin for trimwork. I will use eggshell if customers want it of course, and with Benjamin Moore's last reformulation and Aura, eggshell may well be a good choice, but style in this area still calls for matte on the walls for most people.


----------



## bikerboy

Since there is no unified standard for paint sheens, it can be anything the manufactures want. A matte usually has a slight bit more sheen than a flat. (in the U.S.) They will differ in sheen between manufactures, just like satins and semis.


----------



## MAK-Deco

We have been pushing Matte for a last few years as well, too many eggshells have gotten to shiny... I try my hardest to sell the soccer moms the Matte, they don't wash there walls anyway!. but they don't like the taping imperfections that the eggshells show off in their Mcmansions..


----------



## TopShelf

George Z said:


> Matte is French for Matte.
> Here, every label of Flat paint says Matte on it.


 
Hey Charles, I have to agree with George Z. Up here in the great white north the other half of the can has to be french (as you probably know). S.W should have a chart of their available sheens posted in the store or it may be in the fan book at the front, check there.


----------



## johnpaint

I like to roll the velvet finish instead of eggshell, or satin, it has just enough sheen to make it brush better, but doesn't flash as much.I don't know if there is any difference in matte, and velvet finish.


----------



## MAK-Deco

johnpaint said:


> I like to roll the velvet finish instead of eggshell, or satin, it has just enough sheen to make it brush better, but doesn't flash as much.I don't know if there is any difference in matte, and velvet finish.


BM's velvet would be eggshell, I think ICI has a velvet matte which may be closer to BM's matte, not sure how SW and PPG are..


----------



## Bender

I think by bumping the sheen up some companies get away with calling their paints scrubable, as opposed to only washable.


----------

